# Bilddatenbank selbst erstellen



## Riemenschneider (5. März 2004)

Hat einer einen Plan, wie ich eine Bilddatenbank erstellen kann, in der man Bilder bestellen kann?


----------



## MC Breit (5. März 2004)

Ja.

Ist ganz einfach, du lernst HTML, du lernst PHP, du lernst SQL, du organisierst dir Webspace oder einen Server mit LAMPP und fängst an zu coden 

Mach dann einfach ein Session-Maagement mit Wahrenkorb, darüber wirst du beim PHP Lernen sowieso stolpern und dann halt mit MySQL die Bilder als Artikel.
Das wars.

Sorry wenn ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden habe, aber deine Fragen ist so ungenau..


----------



## Riemenschneider (6. März 2004)

Geht's nicht einfacher? Ich meine, so... naja, komplett vorgefertigt?


----------



## gudea (14. Juni 2004)

Im Heftchen PC Magazin Ausgabe 7/2004 gibts das nette Programm Galleroo 3.0 mit dem recht einfach Bilder ins Netz gestellt werden können (Bildgalerie). Zur Verwaltung von Bildern würde ich ansonsten MSAccess oder Filemaker (Produktinfo unter http://www.filemaker.de) empfehlen. Bei der neusten Filemaker-Version ist z.B. eine ferige Bilddatenbank  dabei, die man eigentlich unverändert übernehmen kann, bei Access muss man sich noch selbst um die Erstellung bemühen.


----------

